# Teichfische zahm machen



## henrik63 (22. Apr. 2007)

Hallo
Wie bekomme ich meine Teichfische zahm???
Teichvolumen: 500l
Besatz: 12 Goldfische
           2 __ Shubunkin´s

Mfg
henrik


----------



## Uli (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

hallo henrik,
das klappt mit viel gedud und futter!ich habe das aber absichtlich nicht gemacht,damit sie nicht sofort zu jeder katze oder jedem __ reiher hinschwimmen.
ich denke das es besser ist wenn sie ihren fluchtinstinkt behalten.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo Hendrik,

Willkommen im Forum.
Hast Du es schon mal mit der Suchfuntkion probiert?
Dabei findet mal z.B. das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2976/?q=handzahm
oder das: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2375/?q=handzahm

Sag mal, hast Du wirklich 500 Liter, darin 14 Fische und keine Probleme mit Wasserwerten ect.?
Kann man mal ein Bildchen sehen?

Ich würde ja schleunigst reduzieren, denn mir sind meine ca. 200 Goldfische  (darunter viel Nachwuchs) in 10.000-15.000 Litern schon zu viel. :?

Lange geht so ein Überbesatz meist nicht gut.....


----------



## karsten. (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo

es ist niedlich  

 







man fühlt sich gut ........





aber es endet meist so

 


ich verschrecke heute lieber meine Fische !


mfG


----------



## Eugen (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo Hendrik,
500 l Wasser und 14 Fische, die müssen ja von Haus aus zahm sein.
Wohin sollen sie denn flüchten ??   

Eugen


----------



## henrik63 (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hi
Ok Mit den Wasserwerten ist alles in ordnung!!
Ich stelle gleich ein paar Bilder rein!!!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Moin
ich möchte dieses Thema nochmal aufgreifen.
Da in meinem Teich auch einige kleine Koi baden, wollte ich auch mal versuchen diese aus der Hand zu füttern.
Viel gelesen, dannach dann Seidenraupen gekauft. 
Mit guter Hoffnung, die Raupen sollen ja Wunder vollbringen, an den Teich.
Ein paar Raupen in der Mitte geteilt, die Kleinen sollen sich ja nicht verschlucken, nichts
Es wurde mal probiert und anschließend schön wieder ausgespuckt....
Wissen die Koilein nicht was gut ist? 
Habt ihr das auch schon mal erlebt? 
Welches andere Leckerlie zieht sie sonst noch an?


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo Ralf,

das neue Futter ist ungewohnt und vielleicht noch zu hart?
Zerreib doch einfach mal zwei von den Teilen und streu sie auf die Oberfläche. 

Und, Geduld bringt Dich bei fast allem weiter.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*



> Und, Geduld bringt Dich bei fast allem weiter



Moin
ja das ist mir schon klar...
Es hörte sich halt so an, wenn man denn Seidenraupen füttert, daß die Fischlein praktisch aus den Teich steigen würde...nach dem Motto "Dafür gehe ich Meilenweit" : 
Wie werden mal sehen...


----------



## chrissi020365 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo ihr lieben, Seidenraupen die getrocknet sind, sollte man besser etwas einweichen, so ca 20 min. sollt mal sehen wie die kleinen dann daran gehen, aber nicht füttern wenn das Wasser unter 16 Grad ist...
Seit 2 Wochen sind alle unsere Fische Handzahm, das heißt...sie fressen mir aus der Hand.
Ich habe stundenlang am Teich gesessen und mir gedanken gemacht, nun nehme ich ganz einfach Graubrot, ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen was die Fische...Koi-Goldies und merkwürdige Fische alles tun um an das Brot zu kommen...kommt erst einer dann kommen alle....aber nur Geduld....
Übrigens, um das rot aller Fische zu erhalten verfüttere ich auch rote Paprika, die schneide ich sehr klein, und das wirkt wie verrückt, am Anfang nur nicht zuviel, das sollte nicht im Wasser verweilen, nen viertel von ner viertel Schote reicht für den Anfang sie müssen sich erst dran gewöhnen, nun verfütter ich in der Woche mindestens eine Schote und nen halbes Brot ;-)
das ist einfach toll


----------



## Mayana (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo Chrissi

rote Paprika fressen Deine Goldies auch?   Ist das nicht schädlich? Wenn nein, würde ich das auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Hört sich gut an


----------



## chrissi020365 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*



			
				Mayana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chrissi
> 
> rote Paprika fressen Deine Goldies auch?   Ist das nicht schädlich? Wenn nein, würde ich das auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Hört sich gut an



Hallo, 
nein ist nicht schädlich, meine leben ja alle noch, wenn ich morgen Nachmittag mal Zeit habe versuche ich mal ein Foto dacon zu machen.
Die lieben es, und wie...
 Seitdem sind auch alle zahm, sie fressen mir schön brav aus der Hand...


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

 
Hallo hier auch mal ein Bild von meinen zahmen Koi...
Anhang anzeigen Bild 040.bmp

Anhang anzeigen Bild 035.bmp

hoffe ihr könnt das sehen, weiß nämlich nicht ob das wirklich klappt mit den Bildern...


----------



## Mayana (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfische zahm machen*

Hallo Chrissi

sind schon ein bißchen klein, die Bilder. Aber die zahmen Koi kann man sehen  . Meine Goldfische sind zwar auch relativ an die Hand gewöhnt, aber rote Paprika probiere ich auch mal.


----------

